# So i was thinking of making an .exe version of Kiba...



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

i wanted to make sort of an..... exe version of kiba. if you don't know what that is, exe s a nightmarish force that turns anything into a straight up killer. except of course, in a more nightmarish and horrifying way. they are completely sane, they have reached a godlike state of power, and enjoy eliminating the life around them. EXE creatures will target their friends and family first, and murder them in the most brutal way possible. they toy around with your mind until you break down and cannot fight back any longer. exe have such immense power, that they cannot be killed. like a glitch in the matrix. a murderous one, killing for the pleasure of it. here's sonic exe for example:
.(i dont recommend clicking if you are sensitive about childhood topics being ruined) i wanted to make kiba special with this though. do you know tricky the clown? madness combat? well he has a reality overwriting ability, that anything he sees unfit/ improbable, will be erased. and i know this sounds op, but c'mon! its an exe character what do you expect!  Genocide chara from Undertale also came to mind when thinking of this. this topic relates to kiba's murderous alter-ego. he may be lovely and sweet on the outside, but on the inside knows the severity of how many people he has murdered for revenge.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 11, 2021)

here ya go! @Nightshade


----------



## Maverick. (Jun 11, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> here ya go! @Nightshade


Thanks hon!


----------

